# Wellbutrin (eod- every other day) because of weight loss



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

I've read the half life of Wellbutrin is about 20 hours. 

If that's true, once Wellbutrin reached a 'steady amount' in someones system, they could probably take it every other day without any problems. 

For example, 

Say the steady amount is 500mg (this is an arbitrary number) 

Monday: you take 150mg XL, so you have 500mg +150mg= 650mg in your system 

Tuesday: half of 150mg XL left, 650mg-75mg= 575mg in your system 

Wednesday: half of 75mgXL left, 575mg-37.5mg=537.5mg in your system. 
Then you take your 150mg XL dose, 537.5mg+150mg=687.5mg in your system. 


So even by taking it every other day, it still builds up in your system. It builds up more slowly, but i figure once you have reached a steady state, it doesn't really matter. 

The reason I am thinking of doing this, I have too much weight loss happening, but I do like the benefits of the medication. I am just losing too much god damn weight. The funny thing is, I am eating a ton more food, even crap food like mcdonalds, but still no dice. The Wellbutrin must be really speeding up my (already fast) metabolism. 

I feel like if I took it every other day, this would be a bit easier on my system and reduce the weight loss. It would still build up in my system, and since i have already reached steady state, it doesn't really matter how fast it builds up. 


Thoughts?


----------



## terra (Feb 12, 2007)

How long have you been taking the Wellbutrin XL? The weight loss side-effect will probably subside or cease after a while. I've been on and off Wellbutrin for several years and when I resume taking it (the SR version) after a hiatus, I lose weight--like 10 pounds the first month (5 or so the first week). After a month or two, weight loss is no longer effortless and requires dieting and exercising to drop more.

As for taking it every other day...I'm sure it would still have an effect, but maybe not as good. Your reasoning regarding the amounts in your system does not take into consideration that the manufacturers of Wellbutrin and the researchers have studied the rate at which it's metabolized, the level at which it is effective, and so on. The dosage guidelines are based on that. Until there is another formulation (perhaps once weekly, like Prozac), you should take it daily for best results.


----------

